# mini Ice Age coming in 15 years - fill up that wood shed



## DougA (Jul 12, 2015)

Makes an interesting read, even though you probably won't understand it
http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...n-just-15-years-scientists-say/2751436649025/


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice find!

WHere I live it's a mini ice age every year starting in November 

Andrew


----------



## Knots (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2015)

Gonna be interesting to see the results of the model forecasting for the next two or three years. If they stay consistent new long johns will certainly be in order.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2015)

Winter is coming.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 13, 2015)

begreen said:


> Winter is coming.


Don't remind me


----------



## johneh (Jul 13, 2015)

begreen said:


> Winter is coming.


You have been watching Game Of Thrones


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2015)

Read all the books. You know nothing john eh.


----------



## johneh (Jul 13, 2015)

Read them all still waiting for the last one


----------



## Knots (Jul 13, 2015)

It's all subject to change anyway...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer

At the Church Family of Shakers in upstate New York, near New Lebanon, Nicholas Bennet wrote in May 1816, "all was froze" and the hills were "barren like winter." Temperatures went below freezing almost every day in May. The ground froze solid on June 9. On June 12, the Shakers had to replant crops destroyed by the cold. On July 7, it was so cold, everything had stopped growing. The Berkshire Hills had frost again on August 23, as did much of the upper northeast.

"Civilization exists by geological consent, subject to change without notice."  Will Durant


----------



## Ashful (Jul 13, 2015)

Knots said:


> View attachment 159566


Best post I've seen in a while.  The climate has been changing for billions of years, can't really expect that to stop on account of us.


----------



## DougA (Jul 13, 2015)

The eruption of a giant volcano or solar changes are far different from global warming.  A major volcano will have effects lasting a few years at most. A mini Ice Age may last only a few generations.  Global warming is the unrelenting warming of the entire Earth caused by humans.  A mini Ice Age will probably cause much greater harm because people will ridicule the global warming forecast, even more than they do now.  On the far side of a mini Ice Age, the results will be catastrophic rather than the very gradual changes we are seeing now.  I won't be alive to deal with it but my children and grand children will. It's not something I am proud of as a part of the cause for the past 60 yrs.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 13, 2015)

BS


----------



## Wildo (Jul 13, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> BS


x2 

 ma nature is in charge and will let us know whenever we get full of ourselves and we start blowing too much hot air.

Really this article is good news for all of us diehard carbon liberators. Pyromaniacs rejoice


----------



## DougA (Jul 13, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> BS



Really?? So you think global warming is BS???  OMG.


----------



## Grisu (Jul 13, 2015)

Knots said:


> View attachment 159566



The "Global Cooling" scare in the 70ies has long been debunked as the overactive imagination of some journalists who took a few debatable studies to get a big story.
http://www.factcheck.org/2015/03/cruz-on-the-global-cooling-myth-and-galileo/

Very similar to the "Vaccination causes autism" nonsense. Time will tell if the one study suggesting there will be a cooling period in 15 years really will come true. I have my doubts until other groups support their findings. Btw. The "lead author" is a Professor of Mathematics. Apparently, her peers did not think her research in astrophysics warranted a faculty position in that area. https://www.northumbria.ac.uk/about-us/our-staff/z/professor-valentina-zharkova/


----------



## DougA (Jul 13, 2015)

Your post has nothing to do with Global Warming.
Try reading this:
http://climate.nasa.gov/scientific-consensus/


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 14, 2015)

Would a mini ice age involve a mini glacial drift, that would be cool.


----------



## DougA (Jul 14, 2015)

My guess is that it will mean much more erratic weather patterns. The problem with this topic is that the media seem to require 'disaster' headlines to get attention. The reality is always less dramatic and a slight global cooling or a temporary halt to global warming is more likely. As I posted, the real catastrophe will be at the end of the mini cooling cycle, when warming is vastly accelerated. 
If we see the California drought expand to the mid West and a return of the dirty 30's dust bowl, I would predict a war scenario. People do not like it when there is no affordable food. It's pretty shocking to see the proliferation of survivalist forums these days.  My best friend from high school ended up being a senior gov't official and he stock piles months worth of freeze dried food. The scary part is that he is very smart, very pragmatic and has inside knowledge of what is happening in the world. The rest of us are simply peons destined to be vanquished.

Here's a quick example: On 9/11 when we got home from work, I gave my wife a bunch of cash and sent her and the kids to the grocery store to buy a month's worth of non perishable food and bottled water. At that moment, no one knew whether this was the start of a war or what the cause was. I expected her to encounter a mob scene just like you see on the news before a hurricane hits. She was back in 30 min. The store was deserted.  Everyone was watching TV.  Few people take the time to consider the consequences of what is happening, they watch the news and then react with the rest of the mob.  Always better to be prepared.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 14, 2015)

I hope that any reduction in solar activity will give us a little time to get our crap together on climate change.


----------



## semipro (Jul 14, 2015)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I hope that any reduction in solar activity will give us a little time to get our crap together on climate change.


Interesting thought.  
We've already been given some reprieve with the "Global Dimming" that's increasingly occurring as a result of our contributions to the the upper atmosphere.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 15, 2015)

Time to get cracking on my wood sheds - gonna need to keep a steady 3 year supply at all times, I may consider ordering a back up door gasket, cat, and cat gasket. Im going to be ready lol


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 15, 2015)

Remember where I live (tons of snow and cold..I had snow on the ground for 6 months last winter..). Today a friend of mine calls and tells me he is leaving on vacation Friday. I say "when are you coming back" He says " in the fall...3 weeks!" lol

Andrew


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 15, 2015)

They say the best time to work on the lawn is the fall.  I might shoot for mid-August on that, even here.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Www.globalwarmingisafarce.com


----------



## Grisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeffm1 said:


> Www.globalwarmingisafarce.com



Sure.  Here are some other websites you will enjoy:

http://evolutionhoax.com/
http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/tiki/tiki-index.php
http://www.enkivillage.com/moon-landing-hoax.html
http://topinfopost.com/2014/04/15/the-great-hiv-is-a-hoax
http://vactruth.com/2013/07/04/vaccination-causes-autism/


----------



## DougA (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeffm1 said:


> Www.globalwarmingisafarce.com


That site is a farce


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 17, 2015)

DougA said:


> Makes an interesting read, even though you probably won't understand it
> http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...n-just-15-years-scientists-say/2751436649025/


Why would a global warming advocate and guilt purveyor make this original post?
Global warming is all about wealth redistribution.  Just ask the pope.


----------



## DougA (Jul 17, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> Global warming is all about wealth redistribution


I'm all for taking a few billion from the Trumper and giving it to poor Mexicans.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 17, 2015)

Why don't you give YOUR money to the illegals in Canada, or isn't that a problem there?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 17, 2015)




----------

